# Some video of removal



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

Figured I would share some video of doing some snow removal from the top of a parking garage. 4 skids total, Cat 262, Cat 226, Deere 325 and Gehl 5640 (mine)


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)




----------



## bosman (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice vids, where is the CAT putting the snow?


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

bosman;945491 said:


> Nice vids, where is the CAT putting the snow?


over the side, goes down 4 stories to a pile below where there is a Cat 924 and several tri-axel dump trucks.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

That is awsome!!!!!.....one question though is your Gehl running nitrous? It makes that JD look like its moving at a snails pace:laughing:


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

snocrete;945582 said:


> That is awsome!!!!!.....one question though is your Gehl running nitrous? It makes that JD look like its moving at a snails pace:laughing:


Mine is pretty fast and does have a turbo 82 hp. The Deere 325 blew up the motor last winter and they replaced it and said they feel it is slower now and they don't know why. But yes I run circles around all of them, the 226 is slow and the 262 is even slower they both are single speed.


----------



## Outd00r Maint.. (Nov 17, 2009)

lol...wow that's impresive only seeing skids doing snow removal,are the worth to have? then to just have a backhoe?

and i see some r having fun making wheelys lol


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

Outd00r Maint..;945720 said:


> lol...wow that's impresive only seeing skids doing snow removal,are the worth to have? then to just have a backhoe?
> 
> and i see some r having fun making wheelys lol


The skids are used because thats what fits. Most of these garages have clearence height of 7'1 some even lower, so skid is what will fit and be more productive.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

i would look into the kage system it might speed up the job. btw nice job


----------



## bosman (Oct 20, 2008)

Thats a heck of an operation, nice job.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

ponyboy;945996 said:


> i would look into the kage system it might speed up the job. btw nice job


The kage system would be nice but would serve no use in this application. This is snow removal not plowing. This removal is done the night after the storm. During the storm a pick-up truck plows the snow on the decks to the corners. There is one dump site on the upper deck all the snow from the corners must get to that corner, that is where the skids come in to transport the snow from the various corners to the dump spot. Pushing the snow wouldn't help only make a mess.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

K it was hard to tell from the video


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*The Gehl 5640 and 6640 with the 2 speed*

option are the fastest ground speed machines made.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

gd8boltman;946586 said:


> option are the fastest ground speed machines made.


Ohh yea 12.3mph! was one of the reasons I bought the Gehl, gets crapped on by other who blindly throw money at the big names but at the end of the day I am more productive and have made more profit then them. Looking at adding a V270 to the mix in the spring, it is new vertical lift skid from Gehl, pretty much the same as the 5640 but more compact and has vertical lift.


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

Great video! Post More when you get a chance. Would love to see the crews on the ground loading those tri axles. Good luck this season. Let It Snow.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

My PT80 will go 15mph.

Nice video. We have to dump our snow over the edge while we plow ours.

J.


----------



## loaderplower93 (Dec 5, 2007)

knockah i was thinking the same thing...if you click on the video's here so the open in youtube you can go to his profile and there are videos of the 924 loading


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

I will have more next time, I purchased some mounts to get better views of dumping over the edge and for below, was windy the other night and didn't want to loose the camera and all we had was duct tape. 

Can't dump off while plowing for the fact of the dump sites are all street side. Some other garages around town have bins that stack up before removal, all these garage are dump and need to be loaded and hauled right away because they are imposing on other areas. 

Thanks for all the compliments this is what I like doing the best, plowing is fun but this is more relaxed and fun as you can see the deere popping wheelies. We enjoy doing it and work very well together which makes it great.


----------



## Outd00r Maint.. (Nov 17, 2009)

NEUSWEDE;945975 said:


> The skids are used because thats what fits. Most of these garages have clearence height of 7'1 some even lower, so skid is what will fit and be more productive.


not even a small tractor would fit?just slap on a big bucket?


----------



## snow7899 (Jan 22, 2005)

I'm surprised to not see bigger buckets on the skid's?


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

snow7899;950720 said:


> I'm surprised to not see bigger buckets on the skid's?


no point it's all hourly work not a set contract, so what's the rush? The Gehl and the Cat 262 havd 1.5 yard buckets and 262 and 325 both have regular GP buckets no point in rushing it this is where the good money is at.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Looks like you guys are moving, but why not just dump right over the side instead of making a pile? Seems like your making double the work for yourselves.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

paponte;954001 said:


> Looks like you guys are moving, but why not just dump right over the side instead of making a pile? Seems like your making double the work for yourselves.


A lot easier to have one person dumping off gets a lot more off faster since the cycle is faster some of the snow is far away from the dump site. Also since these garages are downtown there are walkways and streets all around so the guy dumping off has a radio that is in contact with the loader and spotter on the ground in case something happens or someone walking by and need to stop. One of the smaller garage are done that way but a lot faster to dump and go and one skid can sit in one spot.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

> the guy dumping off has a radio that is in contact with the loader and spotter on the ground


Ah, that makes a lot of sense. Good work!


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

That gehl really moves! Any issues with it?


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

TKLAWN;956871 said:


> That gehl really moves! Any issues with it?


none at all. I have had 2 hydro lines break but it was discovered that it was a defect from the factory. This machine is made to work no frills. It will do anything you want it to. I got the turbo motor in it which has 82hp as opposed to the NA which is 60hp. Great machine that many over look because they are too caught up in the name on a machine.

This is how it rolls in spring through fall.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

NEUSWEDE;957015 said:


> none at all. I have had 2 hydro lines break but it was discovered that it was a defect from the factory. This machine is made to work no frills. It will do anything you want it to. I got the turbo motor in it which has 82hp as opposed to the NA which is 60hp. Great machine that many over look because they are too caught up in the name on a machine.
> 
> This is how it rolls in spring through fall.


Is the 5640e available without a turbo?


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

cretebaby;957071 said:


> Is the 5640e available without a turbo?


yup the 5640 naturally aspirated is 60hp never ran one though so I can say if there is a big difference.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

NEUSWEDE;957115 said:


> yup the 5640 naturally aspirated is 60hp never ran one though so I can say if there is a big difference.


You got a link?

I can't seem to find it on Gehl's site.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

cretebaby;957133 said:


> You got a link?
> 
> I can't seem to find it on Gehl's site.


http://www.gehl.com/const/prodpg_eseries.html

It is a good product I have spent time in Bobcat and Cat but I like this machine simple and I wrench on all my own equipment, so it makes it alot easier no computer that you need a tech to find error codes and bs I pressure wash the inside and out. Mine is Oil cooled but I guess in 08 they moved to liquid cooled. The v270 is their new machine that is pretty sweet.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

nice machine....if you don't mind answering what was the cost of the machine and the vts?


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

xtreem3d;957466 said:


> nice machine....if you don't mind answering what was the cost of the machine and the vts?


Machine new in 07 ordered from the factory with pilot controls and 2 speed and full cab no a/c was 31K . The VTS retail for 15K I found them on Ironplanet for $3500 and the tracks were at about 50%


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

3500 is an awesome price..cheapest i found for my machine was 10,000 used. are you happy with the vts? can you tell it robs extra HP to run them compared to a hyd driven track machine? any issues with your case chains?
thanks again,
steve


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

xtreem3d;957761 said:


> 3500 is an awesome price..cheapest i found for my machine was 10,000 used. are you happy with the vts? can you tell it robs extra HP to run them compared to a hyd driven track machine? any issues with your case chains?
> thanks again,
> steve


I have about 200 hours on the VTS. It doesn't really rob the HP just slows travel speed down a bit but because my machine has good ground speed it doesn't really feel that slow. Also the float and traction that they give is incrediable. I am hooked on the VTS and will never go another route. I have ran a 277 and can tell you my machine will run circles around it. Chains were checked this fall when the VTS came off and a bit of play but nothing out of the normal for the hours on the machine.


----------



## Loaderpusher (Nov 20, 2008)

we dump snow of the top of some parking decks too. It is pretty crazy standing up there while the machines are working and feeling how much the concrete moves while the skid steers are bouncing around. It feels like the concrete floor is paper thin.


----------

